# What's on Your Menu for Opening Weekend?



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

Always like to hear what everyone plans on cooking opening weekend. Extra points for photos!


----------



## lovethemreds (Mar 23, 2005)

I am going to have two big flounders I caught a couple weekends ago on the grill, some chicken quarters and some pork loins and hopefully some deer backstrap!


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

this or that. :cheers:


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

This is


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

Steak. Probably all 3 nights.


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*1. Ribeyes....Cooked over Mesquite*
*2. Big "O" fatty baked potatoes*
*3. Red Beans*
*4. Some Deer Sausage links*
*5."COOOLD BEER"*
*6. And a "BUNCH OF B.S.!!!"*


*"GOOD HUNTING TO EVERYBODY!!"*


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

*menu*

Went this weekend and it was a 2and 1/2 inch thick ribeye with asparagus and other good stuff with a toasted english muffin. Next trip out will be tuna steaks and the other will be decided later the next time will be tenders with other good stuff the last trip of the year will be KOBE BEEF yes we eat well at the lease. Why not go gourmet at such a wonderful place. We love to hunt and love to eat good at our "Paradise". Beau


----------



## BUCKTREK (Oct 26, 2010)

Ham and cheese sandwich


----------



## tiedown (Oct 12, 2005)

Chicken fried alligator, some fried yellow cat along with Crappie, Friday night, Left overs for Sat.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I don't have a camp, but I volunteer to be your camp cook, for one weekend? 

I cook some good vittles, to include some smack-down grits, fried bacon, fried eggs over medium, omelets with all the fixins', biscuits, and toast. Of course, great coffee!

Great fried chicken, gumbo, killer mushroom soup with sherry on top, Court de bouillon, Shrimp chowder, Charro been soup with Mexican cornbread, fried fish and smack your mama hushpuppies (my mom's recipe&#8230;the best ever stirred and spooned into grease). 

I could care less about hunting. I'll just hang out and cook. I need some yard time!

Oh I forgot to mention, cooked down greens that will make your heart stop!


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

BBQ Brisket for one night, not sure yet about the other nights. One thing for sure is, whatever else we decide, you can bet it will be lip smackin good as usual. Man I love the deer camp cooking, always good.


----------



## McIII (Jun 20, 2007)

*'Nuff Said*


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Early am hunger pains LOL


Seared fresh caught Red Snapper with a mango habenero sauce , Chipotle honey throats with a corn relish.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

Since I was 7, me and dad (and whoever else shows up) have had t-bones the night before opening morning. I look forward to those times more than any.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Fold-overs ... last years deer sausage & mustard.. Yummm!


----------



## shimanoman08 (Mar 25, 2010)

buckbuddy said:


> *1. Ribeyes....Cooked over Mesquite*
> *2. Big "O" fatty baked potatoes*
> *3. Red Beans*
> *4. Some Deer Sausage links*
> ...


x's 2


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Ribeyes, chicken, brisket, sausage, and about 30 beers........ and thats just friday night !!!!

If Im lucky we'll be having PORK Saturday night !!!


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

Friday ~ Ribeyes over mesquite and Taters
Saturday ~ Smoked Pork shoulder and Brisket with Ranch Style Beans

Plenty Of Shiner...Good Luck to All!


----------



## ETXHUNTER (Aug 12, 2006)

*MAMA'S BEANS !*

MY WIFE SAYS BEANS !

SHE'LL REGRET IT WHEN ME & THE BOYS BLOW HER OUTTA THE TRAILER LATTER ON THAT NIGHT ! LMAO!!!
LET THE FART WARS BEGIN !


----------



## KILLROY (Jul 2, 2005)

man yall makn' a feller hungry


----------



## ETXHUNTER (Aug 12, 2006)

AND WE ALWAYS GET LIL' SMOKIES FOR THE APPETIZERS AROUND THE FIRE !


----------



## polecat ridge (Feb 25, 2010)

*Deer Camp Table Fare*

Friday night ribeyes, camp potatos, suped up ranch styles, salad,
Saturday night burgers, home fries, Sunday night, fajitas, charro beans, jalapeno poppers plus all the lying and cold Miller Lite you can stand.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I gonna have deer on the ground Sat. and hogs a hanging on Sun.


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

we always eat steaks on friday and fry fish or chicken on saturday. I usually do the cooking on saturday since i let my son do all the shooting.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm having whatever State Vet's wife cooks for me :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## Westtxhunter (Jan 13, 2006)

Saugage wraps the first night

Brisket beans and tater salad

Chops in the crock pot and green beans

Deer Chili Frito Pies

Then back home to reality


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Friday Night: Jalapeno bacon wraps, marinated Fajitas, corn on the cob, potatoes, ranch style and onions, all on the grill.

Saturday: Boiled shrimp with potatoes,carrots, onions. Finish it off with cheesecake.


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

Marinated chicken & beef fajitas from Uvalde Meat Market cooked on a Farm Disk cooker....anyone who has ever had them will throw rocks at Pappasitos' fajitas.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Chicken fried Cotton Tail Wabitt--mash potatoes--and fried Halibut.

Kidos are tired of Ribey and T Bone!--Eat way too good at the lease!


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

*Opening Weekend Menu*

Jack Links Jerky
MultiGrain Bars
Ham&Cheese.
PB&J.
Hot Pockets.
Ramen Noodles.
In no particular order. Eat whatever/whenever.


----------



## Texas Roach (May 29, 2009)

10ERBETTER said:


> Jack Links Jerky
> MultiGrain Bars
> Ham&Cheese.
> PB&J.
> ...


You forgot about your ice cold adult beverage. -Roach


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

I don't have that far to go so I'll leave home early and return late...probably get out of my tree and cook on the coffee can stove like this...maybe a pot of coffee and then back up. I'll be the only one down on opening day and I'm just trying to cut down on poaching.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Pretty cool Jimk,
I will be having a ribeye and a baked sweet potatoe. Medium rare on the steak. Butter and brown sugar on the sweet tater. One jap and half an onion in foil cooked in coals. That's it. Maaaaaaybe 1 or 2 COLD bud lights.:smile:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

I'll cook up three slabs of spare ribs early friday and cut them up for in betweeners through out the wknd, Drunk chickens and Hoss Porter Houses friday night with sweet taters, Saturday -huge breakfast after early hunt then Half a Piggy on the pit all day for saturday night-plenty left over for sunday and monday! Makers 46 then Makers when that runs low! :brew:


----------



## cody520 (Jul 13, 2009)

the dove are marinating now. should be enough for 20 squers full


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

cody520 said:


> the dove are marinating now. should be enough for 20 squers full


Just thawed and marinated my dove too. Apps for sat and sun night.


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

looks like chix and beef fajitas friday night along with some spanish rice but NO BEANS!!!! and some ice cold michelob ultras then saturday bacon,egg potato for breakfast and that evening a pot of stew and a few more cold ultras and sunday will be leftovers or whatever Mark feels like cooking and then Monday will be subway on the way home! Come on Friday!!! Good luck to everyone:cheers:


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 26, 2009)

camp stew, cowboy tators, and beercan chicken


----------



## gmac (Dec 5, 2005)

Friday night-Fried oysters
Saturday night-Ribeyes


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm only responsible for breakfast on Saturday which will be 

- Green Chile Stew (cooking right now)
- Scrambled Eggs
- Pan Sausage
- Potatoes:work:
- Frijoles
- Homestyle Tortillas
- Mexican Cheese


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

i havent asked the chef yet, but i know it'll be good!!


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

You guys really eat well. A friend of mine...an old rancher..when he went hunting, he took a can of beans. If he went for two days, then he took 2 cans...LOL. When we went hunting together, he was never in charge of the food.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

The wife was off today so she's cooking up a big ole pot of stew, and corn bread. Something we can warm up easily cause I'm hunting with my dad and a greenhorn so I'll be busy cleaning deer and hogs. (hopefully)


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

Grilled red snappa


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

essayons75 said:


> I don't have a camp, but I volunteer to be your camp cook, for one weekend?
> 
> I cook some good vittles, to include some smack-down grits, fried bacon, fried eggs over medium, omelets with all the fixins
> 
> you oughta have an invite from half the outfitters in TX.


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

Jack in Box friday, chips and salsa saturday


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

White beans in the crock pot, ribeyes, DJ's jalapeno boudain smoked on the pit, and fajitas. For refreshments, coooold Miller Lite and Ruby Red Grapefruit juice and Absolut Vodka.:help:


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Jim Beam and coke.


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

Tito's, baby backs, steamed cabbage, baked potatoes, and queso flameado. Then some more Tito's.


----------



## BajaRat (Aug 5, 2005)

What ever I bring for lunch. I gotta work. Not able to go until the weekend before Thanksgiving.sad4sm


----------



## ask Allen (Apr 19, 2011)

Just now seeing your coffee can cooker! Really neat!


----------

